# problème mot surligné en vert



## angoul (4 Avril 2014)

Bonjour

j'ai un petit problème, j'ai depuis hier sur safari des mots surlignés en vert qui indique un lien web. Je ne sait plus ce que j'ai fait pour avoir sa, mais c'est une vrai saloperie.

en plus mon mac rame je trouve depuis.

pouvez vous m'aidez.

J'ai vidé mes extensions mais toujours pareil

merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (4 Avril 2014)

bienvenue

pas mal de sujets sur ce genre de saloperie

catégorie " adware" 
( y en a plein le plus connu  le type " genieo" , mais y en a d'autres)


viennent de deux facons
soit une extension naze

soit un telechargement d'appli qu'on croit propre mais qui a un adware  offert en bonus par le site à merdouilles
( très courant sur des sites genre softonic ou cnet)

exemple
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/virus-media-player-pages-publicitaires-1242046.html
ou
http://forums.macg.co/internet-reseau/infection-magnipic-info-1237017-4.html
ou
http://forums.macg.co/internet-reseau/adware-offerswizard-google-chrome-1237570.html

etc etc


----------



## angoul (4 Avril 2014)

merci de ton aide

pour mon cas c'est exactement le cas trois, mais comprend pas ce qu'il faut faire


----------



## pascalformac (4 Avril 2014)

c'est à dire ?

car le cas 3  parle de chrome et toi de safari


----------



## angoul (4 Avril 2014)

j'ai les memes problèmes et les meme fenêtre de mer... que sur le cas 3
La difference c'est que j'ai sa sous safari


----------



## pascalformac (5 Avril 2014)

angoul a dit:


> j'ai les memes problèmes et les meme fenêtre de mer... que sur le cas 3
> La difference c'est que j'ai sa sous safari


t'as verifié que tu n'as pas ca AUSSI 
*avec d'autres navigateurs sur ta session
(en ce cas ce serait une saloperie agssant sur tous navigateurs)

et faire le test usuel 
créer une session neuve 
et lancer tes  navigateurs

ca permet de voir à quel niveau agir ( session ou OS )  et  avec tous navigateurs ou un seul


----------



## Sly54 (5 Avril 2014)

angoul a dit:


> j'ai les memes problèmes et les meme fenêtre de mer... que sur le cas 3
> La difference c'est que j'ai sa sous safari


Regarde ce fil récent.

D'ailleurs, je me demande si ntx n'a pas raison quand il écrit :



ntx a dit:


> Pour compléter ma réponse de hier, j'ajouterais qu'aujourd'hui sur mon PC du boulot sur lequel je n'ai jamais eu de soucis de "liens verts", je suis arrivé sur un site (des docs de dev pas autre chose :rateau avec ses fameux "liens verts". Donc est-ce que cela ne viendrait pas plutôt des serveurs hébergeant les sites web ?
> 
> Et il me semble que sur mon Mac je n'ai vu ces "liens verts" que sur le site de MacGénération ...


En effet, de temps en temps, mais vraiment de façon irrégulière, je retrouve ce souci, sans rien avoir changé sur ma configuration.


----------



## angoul (5 Avril 2014)

Apres plusieurs test

j'ai le problèmes que sous safari

pas de problème sous mozilla et chrome

par contre, j'ai mon mac qui rame un max depuis


----------



## pascalformac (6 Avril 2014)

angoul a dit:


> Apres plusieurs test
> 
> j'ai le problèmes que sous safari


classique

soit tu as un adware qui est venu via une *appli* douteuse chargée sur site foireux
soit c'est une *extension* Safari ou script etc

donc faudra nettoyer Safari dans ta session ou pister l'appli
(plein de sujets là dessus)


----------



## ameliie44 (29 Avril 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> classique
> 
> soit tu as un adware qui est venu via une *appli* douteuse chargée sur site foireux
> soit c'est une *extension* Safari ou script etc
> ...



bonjour, j'ai le meme soucis
que conseillez vous comme logiciel pour nettoyer safari dans la session?
j'ai onyx est ce bien ? et quel sont les manipulations a faire dans ce logiciel ? c'est un peu complexe je ne sais pas trop quoi coché


----------



## pascalformac (29 Avril 2014)

as tu lu le reste du fil , et liens ?
c'est interessant
entre autre cette affaire " que sur certains sites" ou que macg
et des zigouillages de " verts " seraient alors inutile


----------



## Mac2A (29 Avril 2014)

ameliie44 a dit:


> bonjour, j'ai le meme soucis
> que conseillez vous comme logiciel pour nettoyer safari dans la session?
> j'ai onyx est ce bien ? et quel sont les manipulations a faire dans ce logiciel ? c'est un peu complexe je ne sais pas trop quoi coché



Coucou, si tu postes sur plusieurs discussions, on ne risque pas de s'en sortir!!
Tu as déjà ouvert une discussion là: http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/pubs-envahissantes-1244495.html


----------



## Sephiroth022 (12 Mai 2014)

Depuis plusieurs jours, des liens verts apparaissent au hasard sur mes pages web, je n'arrive pas à m'en débarrasser. Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution (de préférence bien détaillée, je ne suis pas une flêche en informatique) ?


----------



## Locke (12 Mai 2014)

Sephiroth022 a dit:


> Depuis plusieurs jours, des liens verts apparaissent au hasard sur mes pages web, je n'arrive pas à m'en débarrasser. Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution (de préférence bien détaillée, je ne suis pas une flêche en informatique) ?



Tu as cliqué sur les liens en BLEU de la réponse #2 ?


----------



## mig94 (22 Juillet 2014)

salut je viens juste de trouver la solution ,quand tu met ta souris sur le mot vert il te met un point d'interrogation ,tu cliques dessus et sur le site il va te proposer nav-link in et out tu choisis le out en rouge et normalement sa devrait être terminé avec ces mots vert


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Janvier 2015)

J'ai ce problème, sur Safari comme Firefox, mais uniquement sur les sites MacGe.
J'ai passé AdwareMedic, fait les manips décrites par Apple mais le problème persiste.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Janvier 2015)

Himeji a dit:


> uniquement sur les sites MacGe.


ca , ca me rappelle d'anciens sujets
de mémoire  lié à des pubs macg


----------



## Locke (24 Janvier 2015)

Moi aussi, mais le mode Recherche n'est pas terrible, on fait chou blanc si ton tape liens verts et pourtant il y en a des messages avec ce type de problème.


----------



## ntx (24 Janvier 2015)

AdBlock résout le problème, et désolé pour MacGé mais il y en a marre des pubs trop intrusives ...


----------

